# Connections inside the weatherhead



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you do this for a living?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There are never connections *inside* the weatherhead.. better call an electrician because your in dangerous waters. :blink:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rkraemer (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what's throwing me off. I don't expect anything inside the weatherhead except empty space. This is a new POCO for me; I'm used to either butt splicing outside of the weatherhead, or having the POCO make the connection at the meter.

The technician from the POCO tells me their responsibility ends at the weatherhead, and I need to make my connections inside the wetherhead!?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rkraemer said:


> .........I don't expect anything inside the weatherhead except empty space. .............


 
Silly me. I run my service entrance conductors _through_ the weatherhead.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

rkraemer said:


> I'm replacing a 200 amp load center where the service entrance has overhead access, and the service drop will be too shor for the new meter/load center.
> 
> The POCO (PG&E) tells me that there are connections inside the weatherhead, and I can just replace the wire from the weatherhead to the meter.
> 
> ...



I think you had a communication problem with whomever you talked to.


----------

